# Medical Record experience!!



## neicy36 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello, couple years ago i received a degree and Medical Billing and Coding, and in January i am planning on taking an online course to pursue CPC certification.  After that i want to go ahead and try to find a job in medical coding, but now i hear that some medical coding jobs want the coders to have experience in handline medical record processing, and i hear from other people who are trying to find a coding job, that some employers want to have a certification in RHIT or something that shows that they have experience in processing medical records.  IS THIS TRUE?  Do i, NOW, need to get medical records experience to higher my chances in getting a medical coding job?


----------



## Jacoder (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Neicy36,

You'll hear a lot of stories about people who finished college but couldn't find a job because they lacked experiance or the right kind of certification. Then you'll also hear those from those people who said they had not problem finding a job.

I graduated from tech college in Medical Coding (only 1 year of tech college) and I got a job within 3 months with no certification. I think it all depends on where you are applying (is it a small facility or a large one?) and how many coders there are in your area for the employers to choose from.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## neicy36 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you Jennifer for you message.  It is good to know that their is hope for those just starting out!


----------

